# [OT] Reiser 4

## longinus

Also wenn ich so die Postings in den Gentoo Foren (auch Internationalen) lese über Hans Reisers Dateisysteme, dann frage ich mich manchmal schon, da wird behauptet "Nicht so stabil", "Fehleranfällig" usw. dann lese ich Threads von Leuten aus Ländern in denen Schwankungen oder Ausfälle im Stromnetz häufig an der Tagesordnung stehen, und diese Leute schwören auf die Reiser Dateisysteme, da sie solche Ausfälle ohne großen Datenverlust meißtern, drum denke ich mir, kann es sein, das die Dateisysteme von Hans Reiser nur so fehement ignoriert und der Fehleranfälligkeit beschuldigt werden weil A.) Hans Reiser ein Deutscher ist, oder B.) Weil er auch etwas kommerzielen Nutzen aus seiner Arbeit ziehen will?

Ist schon eine Offensichtlichkeit wie Reiser4 von den sonst so aktuellen Gentoo Leuten ignoriert wird (wie übrigens auch das in anderen Distributionen schon lange zu Standard gewordene MySQL 4.1)

Ich bin zwar von Gentoo sehr angetan, aber für den Serverbetrieb kann man Heute kaum noch auf MySQL 4.1 verzichten oder auf schnelle Dateisysteme die auch zuverlässig sind.

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Da ich damals mit Suse angefangen habe hatte ich immer reiserfs drauf.

In der Firma hatten wir anfang des Jahres eine komplette Umstellung von Windows auf GNU/Linux und da läuft auch reiserfs im Produktiven Bereich bisher ohne Probleme. Meine Desktop Maschine hat vor einem viertel Jahr reiser4 draufgekriegt und bin höchst zufrieden. (Sehr schnell) Auch verschiedene Baustellen Notebooks habe ich mit Reiser4 installiert um aus den relativ langsamen Platten noch ein bissien mehr rauszukriegen! 

Verstehe persönlich auch nicht warum Reiser4 nicht mit in die Gentoo-sourcen aufgenommen werden. Auch von Problemen kann ich nicht berichten läuft alles sauber.

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## tango

Ich hatte mit reiser4 und den mm Patches arge Probleme, ständige Freezes etc..

Das System lief ansonsten aber verdammt schnell, aber das war es mir nicht ganz Wert...

tango

----------

## Bloody_Viking

kann ich nicht sagen. Habe die gentoo-sourcen gepacht

----------

## b3cks

Irgendwie nervt's. 190234583er (Flame-)Thread zu einem Thema, immer dieselben Diskussionen. 

Ich kann nur eins sagen: Nitro-Source mit Reiser4 auf 3 verschiedenen System seit fast einem Jahr und nie Probleme gehabt, selbst nach eigens verschuldeten Crashes.

----------

## amne

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Verstehe persönlich auch nicht warum Reiser4 nicht mit in die Gentoo-sourcen aufgenommen werden.

 

Gentoo-sources = Vanilla-sources + Bugfixes + Securitypatches, aber keine neuen Features. Daher auch kein Reiser4.

Man kann von Reiser4 halten was man will, aber solange es nicht in den Vanilla-sources (oder zumindest einem anerkannten Patchset, das dann bald in die Vanilla-sources übergeht) auftaucht wird es vermutlich auch nicht offiziell unterstützt werden.

----------

## boris64

 *tango wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mit reiser4 und den mm Patches arge Probleme, ständige Freezes etc..
> 
> Das System lief ansonsten aber verdammt schnell, aber das war es mir nicht ganz Wert...
> 
> tango

 

dito+massig Kernel-Oopses :/

Habe so ziemlich alles ausprobiert (ob nun mit in Kernelquellen eingebauten Reiser4-Patches 

oder manuell eingespielten Patches), egal ob mm-/ck-/cko-/nitro-/vanilla-sources usw.

und was weiss ich noch alles(...)

Ich würde mir ja ein fixes Dateisystem a la Reiser4 wünschen, nur stabil sollte bei mir 

dann auch es sein (in diesem Fall auf einem AMD64-System).

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo-sources = Vanilla-sources + Bugfixes + Securitypatches, aber keine neuen Features. Daher auch kein Reiser4. 

 

Was suchen dann vesafb-tng, squashfs (ok, das wird für die LiveCD gebraucht), bootsplash, speakup & co in den gentoo-sources?

Achja, ich hab ReiserFS 4 einige Zeit auf meinem Laptop benutzt und er ist wirklich oft gecrasht (ich würd mal sagen mindestens 10) und das waren harte Resets, d.h. es ist der Strom ausgefallen. Trotzdem ist nie was verloren gegangen. Außerdem ist ReiserFS 4 schon relativ weit fortgeschritten, d.h. so gut wie bugfrei. Jemand der einen Server an einer USV betreibt, interessiert sich wohl kaum dafür, was bei einem Stromausfall passiert und will einfach die bestmöglichste Performance (und die hat eben mal in den meisten Fällen ReiserFS 4).

ChrisM

----------

## amne

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Was suchen dann vesafb-tng, squashfs (ok, das wird für die LiveCD gebraucht), bootsplash, speakup & co in den gentoo-sources?
> 
> 

 

Weiss nicht, musst du Daniel Drake fragen. Prinzipiell ist das die Philosophie der Gentoo-sources.  :Wink: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *ChrisM87 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
>  *Quote:*   Gentoo-sources = Vanilla-sources + Bugfixes + Securitypatches, aber keine neuen Features. Daher auch kein Reiser4.  
> 
> Was suchen dann vesafb-tng, squashfs (ok, das wird für die LiveCD gebraucht), bootsplash, speakup & co in den gentoo-sources?

 

vesafb-tng, squashfs, bootsplash werden für die LiveCD benötigt. speakup schreibe ich einfach mal dmwaters zu. Ansonsten gilt, wie amne schon sagte: 

 *http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/faq.htm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Q. When will reiser4 be included?
> 
> Ideally we'd like to wait for it to be included in the mainline kernel, at which time it would obviously be present in our releases. However, the upstream maintainers seem to be waiting for distributions to ship it first so that it gets enough testing. This *may* result in us including it earlier (no promises) but only once the code has seen more review and the patches become more manageable.

 

 *http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/about.htm wrote:*   

> Patching policy
> 
> We aim to keep genpatches as a minimal patchset for two reasons:
> 
>    1. Ease of maintenance and debugging
> ...

 

----------

## xces

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Also wenn ich so die Postings in den Gentoo Foren (auch Internationalen) lese über Hans Reisers Dateisysteme, dann frage ich mich manchmal schon, da wird behauptet "Nicht so stabil", "Fehleranfällig"

 

Ich hatte mit ReiserFS 3.6 schon massiven Datenverlust, mit XFS nicht. Aus meiner Sicht ist ReiserFS nicht so ausgereift wie etwa XFS oder ext3. Meine Meinung. YMMV.

 *longinus wrote:*   

> A.) Hans Reiser ein Deutscher ist

 

Hans Reiser ist US Amerikaner, siehe http://idiom.com/~beverly/hans_resume.html. Nur weil du seinen Namen dt. aussprichst, heißt das nicht, dass er tatsächlich Deutscher ist.  :Wink: 

 *longinus wrote:*   

> Ist schon eine Offensichtlichkeit wie Reiser4 von den sonst so aktuellen Gentoo Leuten ignoriert wird (wie übrigens auch das in anderen Distributionen schon lange zu Standard gewordene MySQL 4.1)

 

Dafür gibt es genug Gründe. Lies ein bisschen im Bugtracker und auf den Mailinglisten mit, dann weißt du, warum Reiser4 und MySQL noch nicht offiziell in Gentoo sind (wobei im Falle von MySQL ein einfacher Eintrag in der package.unmask ausreicht).

----------

## mrsteven

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> vesafb-tng, squashfs, bootsplash werden für die LiveCD benötigt.

 

Na ja, squashfs leuchtet irgendwie ein... Aber wofür braucht man auf der LiveCD solche Spielereien wie Framebuffer oder Bootsplash?

----------

## Earthwings

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   vesafb-tng, squashfs, bootsplash werden für die LiveCD benötigt. 
> 
> Na ja, squashfs leuchtet irgendwie ein... Aber wofür braucht man auf der LiveCD solche Spielereien wie Framebuffer oder Bootsplash?

 

Weil grafischer Schnickschnack normale Leute viel mehr beeindruckt als -fomg-optimized  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

mich würde eine ReiserFS 4-Unterstützung auf der LiveCD aber noch viel mehr beeindrucken, weil man die CD dann auch auf viel mehr Systemen als Rescue-CD einsetzen könnte  :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

Chris

----------

## dakjo

/me ist noch von _vor_Gentoo_ zeiten reiserfs geschädigt. 

Da wir mit einer hier nicht nähregenannten S***-Linux Distri immer schick reiser installiert haben, ist uns das auf diversen Server leider innerhalb von 3 Monaten 8 mal zum verhängniss geworden. Immer 6 Partitionen, mit rfs. Einmal bumm. Keine Daten mehr da.

fsck keine Daten. Also Backups retur und alles wieder zusammen bauen.

Seitdem wir/ich xfs einsetzten _nie_ wieder sowas gehabt.

----------

## longinus

 *xces wrote:*   

> Ich hatte mit ReiserFS 3.6 schon massiven Datenverlust, mit XFS nicht. Aus meiner Sicht ist ReiserFS nicht so ausgereift wie etwa XFS oder ext3. Meine Meinung. YMMV.

 

In 1 1/2 Jahren Reiser 3.6 auf dem Server (24/7), einmal nur ein Problem gehabt (Hard-Link in Webverzeichnis ließ dieses 'verschwinden') das nach Dateisystem Reparatur behoben war, aus Zeitgründen den Grund nicht genau rausfinden können, vermute aber das es eher an den Chamäleon BS lag als an Reiser 3.6.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hans Reiser ist US Amerikaner, siehe http://idiom.com/~beverly/hans_resume.html. Nur weil du seinen Namen dt. aussprichst, heißt das nicht, dass er tatsächlich Deutscher ist. 
> 
> 

 

Oh Sorry für meine Falschaussage, bin da wohl einer gefakten Nachricht aufgesessen und hatte nicht nachgeprüft  :Sad: 

Aus meiner Zeit als ich noch kleinere Sachen selbst Programmiert habe, kenne ich die den Unterschied in der Reaktion bei einigen U.S. amerikanischen Programmierern wenn man schreibt "I'm german" oder "I'm bavarian" bei Zweiteren waren die Reaktionen meißt freundlicher/ausführlicher/hilfreicher, sei es eine rein subjektive Wahrnehmung, oder mögen die Gründe wo auch immer liegen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dafür gibt es genug Gründe. Lies ein bisschen im Bugtracker und auf den Mailinglisten mit, dann weißt du, warum Reiser4 und MySQL noch nicht offiziell in Gentoo sind (wobei im Falle von MySQL ein einfacher Eintrag in der package.unmask ausreicht).

 

Das mit dem 'einfachen ausreichenden Eintrag' halte ich für ein Gerücht, entweder ich bin wirklich zu Dumm, oder est ist tatsächlich so das sich MySQL 4.1 unter Gentoo mit etlichen anderen Packeten nicht so sehr verträgt, hatte nämlich mehrmals beides probiert, ein Standard 2005.0 System mit unmasked Mysql 4.1 und ein ~x86 System mit, nach Wiki unmasked MySQL 4.1 und Abhängigkeiten, Jedesmal gab es Probleme die sich letzendlich auf MySQL 4.1 und Abhängigkeiten zurückführen lassen haben.

Und das verstehe ich einfach nicht, andere Distributionen laufen schon über ein Jahr stabil mit MySQL 4.1 und Debian Etch bietet sogar schon die 5.0 als experimentelle Alternative an.

Bei Reiser4 traut sich, scheint es, noch keine Distribution ran, vermute das die Probleme bei Reiser4 hauptsächlich mit AMD64 Systemen zu tun haben, den auf Intel Plattformen konnte ich keine Probleme festellen.

----------

## TheCurse

Also ich hatte bisher (seit 8 Monate auf allen Partitionen) keine Probleme mit Reiser4. Diverse (selbstverschuldete) Abstürze bzw. Stromausfälle hat es auch schon hinter sich. Einzig einmal hat es sich beschwert... Da hat dann aber ein fsck geholfen.

Also mein Fazit: Rein in den Kernel damit! Immer die gentoo-sourcen selber Patchen ist etwas mühselig.

----------

## beejay

 *longinus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bei Reiser4 traut sich, scheint es, noch keine Distribution ran, vermute das die Probleme bei Reiser4 hauptsächlich mit AMD64 Systemen zu tun haben, den auf Intel Plattformen konnte ich keine Probleme festellen.

 

Journaling-Dateisysteme (ext3 ist die einsame Ausnahme) machen auf 64-Bit Plattformen im Allgemeinen gerne mal Probleme. Wenn man bedenkt, dass 32-Bit Systeme mittlerweile eine Minorität unter Gentoo darstellen, dürfte klar sein, warum die Prioritäten nicht auf Reiser-4 liegen. 

Sicherlich spielt auch Hans Reisers generelles Verhalten eine entscheidende Rolle (Aussagen im Sinne von "Nicht mein Code ist fehlerhaft, sondern die Art wie er in andere Pakete eingebracht wurde ist fehlerhaft" - wie sinngemäss auf der Fosdem 2004 von ihm persönlich verbreitet - sind nicht gerade förderlich)

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Wenn man bedenkt, dass 32-Bit Systeme mittlerweile eine Minorität unter Gentoo darstellen, [...]

 

Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? Kannst du das irgendwie belegen (würde mich wirklich ernsthaft interessieren)?

 *Quote:*   

> Sicherlich spielt auch Hans Reisers generelles Verhalten eine entscheidende Rolle (Aussagen im Sinne von "Nicht mein Code ist fehlerhaft, sondern die Art wie er in andere Pakete eingebracht wurde ist fehlerhaft" - wie sinngemäss auf der Fosdem 2004 von ihm persönlich verbreitet - sind nicht gerade förderlich)

 

Hehehe... Ist Hans Reiser ein Freund von Jörg Schilling? Mag sein, dass beide extrem kompetent sind, jedoch sollten die wohl ab und zu mal an die frische Luft gehen.  :Laughing: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## beejay

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Wenn man bedenkt, dass 32-Bit Systeme mittlerweile eine Minorität unter Gentoo darstellen, [...] 
> 
> Wie kommst du zu dieser Aussage? Kannst du das irgendwie belegen (würde mich wirklich ernsthaft interessieren)?

 

(x86) vs. (sparc|ppc|mips|amd64|s390)

Ich meinte von der Anzahl der Entwickler her, die sich um die entsprechende Architektur kümmern. (x86 hat zum Beispiel das gottgegebene Recht ohne weitere tiefgründigere Organisation - sprich: arch-team - einfach da sein zu dürfen) Dass das manchmal in die Hose geht sieht man ja ab und zu mal: Jeder macht was er will, keiner macht was er soll, aber alle machen mit.

----------

## hoschi

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   vesafb-tng, squashfs, bootsplash werden für die LiveCD benötigt. 
> 
> Na ja, squashfs leuchtet irgendwie ein... Aber wofür braucht man auf der LiveCD solche Spielereien wie Framebuffer oder Bootsplash?

 

Ohne VesaFB(-TNG) kannst du mich nicht anlocken, wir sind im 21 Jahrhundert, und die Shell hat sich eben auch weiterentwickelt. Eine Zeitlang hatte ich einen grafischen Hintergrund mit FBSPLASH, jetzt wieder nicht - ist Geschmackssache, allerdings kriegt Spock die Probleme seit Kernel 2.6.10 offensichtlich auch nicht wirklich in den Griff.

Drei Meter langer Lilo-Prompt ist auch (k)eine Lösung.

Ich nutze übrigens glücklich XFS, bei mittleren bis großen Dateien sau schnell, entlastet die CPU, und ist zuverlässig, solange der Strom nicht ausfällt. Was auf Server mit USV und Laptops sowieso nicht passiert, und in Deutschland sowieso unwahrscheinlich ist (btw. das Netzteil meines Desktops steckt Blitzschläge in 75m Entfernung locker weg  :Very Happy:  ).

Reiser4 hat einen wirklich Vorteil unter Gentoo, den mal als Sonderfaktor betrachten sollte.

Die Schnelligkeiten mit 4kb Dateien und kleiner, da ist man in Sachen Portage überlegen - aber da ist Reiser nur ein Bugfix, für ein fehlendes Metadateisystem, nicht die Lösung.

btw.

Die Leute vergessen immer wieder dass Reiser 4 in den -mm Patches steckt, und die -ac Patches machen schon seit Jahren den Sucker-Tree (vierte Versionsnummer) überflüssig macht (Sucker-Tree ist sowieso eine Beleidung an der ganzen Community), so erkennt man jetzt Notfall-Patches nicht mehr, wie 2.6.8.1 - so viel zum Kernel

----------

## tuxthekiller

Ist Reiser 3 im Kernel?

----------

## boris64

 *tuxthekiller wrote:*   

> Ist Reiser 3 im Kernel?

 

seit 2.4.1x

----------

